# Who is your favorite boxer?  Why?



## Zujitsuka (Mar 19, 2003)

Personally, I like Chris Byrd.  The guy is a very small heavyweight, but he will take on all comers.  This guy is known to put ads in newspapers asking for fights.  How 'Gracie-esque', huh?    No one has ever accused Chris Byrd of ducking them.  Plus, he seems like such a nice, classy guy.

Of course I'm also a Roy Jones, Jr. fan.  I've been following Roy since the Seoul Olympics (1988).

So, how about you folks?  Who do you like?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

Roy Jones Jr. - Pound for pound, he's currently the best. He's undefeated as a pro. Well, okay, he does have that one loss due to a DQ. Can that really be counted?

Oscar Dela Hoya - Even though he has a few losses, he's an excellent boxer, tactician with very good skills. Would have probably beaten Tito Trinidad if he hadn't run the last 4 rounds of their fight. 

Felix Tito Trinidad - When he's on he's a very impressive fighter. Hope enough cash is flashed his way to get him to come out of retirement. I, along with many fight fans I'm sure, would like to see a rematch with Dela Hoya.


----------



## J-kid (Mar 20, 2003)

RJ Jr.
Ali.
Suger Ray.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 20, 2003)

Favorite Boxer of all time?

I'd have to say Jack Dempsey. Watching him pummel guys that seemed twice his size like they were his B***ches in the old black and white footage is just too cool to watch. The amount of power that he could generate given his size and appearance of lack of technique has always amazed me. That was back in the days of 6 oz. gloves, and when boxing was really tough (not that it isn't tough now, but you get what I mean).


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

Acelino PoPo Freitas, cause hes undefeated til today, and almost all his wins were by knockouts (speaking like a brazilian fan)
        Know conciously, the best of ever was Mike Iron Tyson, brute, fast, strong, in his best shape unbeatable!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 22, 2003)

Are we talking only contemporary Pugs, or the best fighters of all time? If it's the best pugs of all time I have a long list of favorites... :boxing:


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 23, 2003)

Sugar Ray Robinson
Roy Jr.
Ali
De La Hoya
Tyson
Klitchsko sp?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 24, 2003)

My favorite boxer of all time is Muhammad Ali.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 2, 2003)

jack dempsey and marvelous marvin hagler and iron mike


----------



## westernwarrior (Apr 4, 2003)

Daniel Mendoza. Supposedly he was the man who put the science into the sweet science. He was 140 pounds and fought against guys twice his size when there were almost no rules and no gloves. Got to love the pugilists.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Apr 10, 2003)

I know nobody has heard of him but my favourit boxer has to be my cousin. Cody Kelly, local champ not 100% sure too where he stands at now but i know he can kick some seriouse ***.  beleive he was champ at provincials last year(81kg catagory).  And im sure he has many more titles that i currently do not feel like looking up.


----------



## jefroman (Apr 17, 2003)

In no particular order...

Rocky Marciano
Sugar Ray Robinson
Joe Louis
Ali

Jeff


----------



## celtic bhoy (Apr 24, 2003)

Rocky Balboa!!


----------



## Infight (May 24, 2003)

I agree Rocky Balboa is the best Boxer of all times!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *I agree Rocky Balboa is the best Boxer of all times! *



What about Apollo Creed and Ivan Drago?!?! 

:boxing:


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 24, 2003)

Mt current favorite boxer has to be Roy Jones Jr.

My all time list would be "Iron" Mike Tyson (pre Buster Douglas)
"Sugar" Ray Leonard
Julio Caesar Chavez
Evander "The Real Deal" Holyfield
Felix Trinidad
Muhammad Ali

:boxing:


----------



## jefroman (May 26, 2003)

Here's my new list...

Mike Tyson (before Douglas)
Jack Dempsey
Rocky Marciano
Floyd Mayweather Jr.
Sugar Ray Robinson

Jeff


----------



## tmanifold (May 30, 2003)

My fav's:

Jones, Jr. For some one who beats every one he faces easily he gets no respect. The guy went form middle to heavy weight and had titles the whole way.

Mickey Ward-pure heart, pure warrior

Evander holyfield- will fight anyone any time and place, even if he can't remember where it is.

Least favorite:

Lennox Lewis - Can that guy duck anymore people, honestly.

De La Hoya- the guy barely wins any more and still gets the best paydays in boxing.

Tyson (now) some one really has to put a muzzle on that guy. Anyone seen his latest interview.

Tony


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2003)

I have 2 people that I really liked in boxing
Marvin Hagler (sp)  and Ali


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 30, 2003)

Muhammed Ali and the original Sugar Ray, Sugar Ray Robinson.
Dan Anderson


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 1, 2003)

muhammad ali, because he really is the greatest.

gatti and ward, because they gave us some of the best ever.

hitman hearns, if you look past his losses, he is one of the most dangerous guys to ever step in the ring. he always gives 100%, and always beat the **** out of his opponents.

i am surprise none of the martial artist said this, but right now my favorite is barnard hopkins. not just because he is a fellow east coast brother, but he approaches bxing like a fighting art. he is mean, and he looks to hurt his opponent as well as win the match. if the knockout doesnt come easy, he pound the life off your body, and makes sure you dont want to get in the ring with him again. he is laughed at because he wont fight for less than 50%, but then, why should he take less just because somebody doesnt want to? he does a good job intimidating his opponents, including the interviewers.

roy jones, of course he is the most skillful fighter to watch, has lots of confidence, except i have a feeling he is avoiding hopkins.

floyd mayweather, even though he lost to castillo, he is the best package and the most adaptable fighter to his opponents.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 1, 2003)

hagler was absolutely robbed against leonard....


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 3, 2003)

Sugar Ray Robinson, and Sugar Ray Leonard.

I like their style.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 3, 2003)

Roy Jones Jr. With him you either put up, or shut up. Next, (In no certain order)

Apollo Creed
Clubber Lange
Rocky Balboa
Ivan Drago

There, now beat my stable of fighters! I dare ya!


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> *
> Evander holyfield- will fight anyone any time and place, even if he can't remember where it is.
> *


:rofl: ROFL :rofl: 

I've met Evander once (for about five seconds) but I'll have to say that he is a pretty good man


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 11, 2003)

The actor that played Ivan Drago did some studying in the martial arts.  Hell, he even played in a movie with Brandon Lee, which featured the actor that played Shang Tsung from Mortal Kombat and that bald-headed guy from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jul 20, 2003)

smoking joe frazier has always been an underdog that i liked. he deserves more respect.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 5, 2003)

> The actor that played Ivan Drago did some studying in the martial arts. Hell, he even played in a movie with Brandon Lee, which featured the actor that played Shang Tsung from Mortal Kombat and that bald-headed guy from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



Dolph Lundgren was a Pentathlete who went to U. of Washinton. He studies Kyukoshinkai. I knew I guy that got to spar with him and he said he was really good. Not a boxer though


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> *Dolph Lundgren was a Pentathlete who went to U. of Washinton. He studies Kyukoshinkai. I knew I guy that got to spar with him and he said he was really good. Not a boxer though *



Dolph Lundgren was a Husky? I didn't know that.  Another celebrity from the Pac-10 exposed...  :ultracool


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah that is how he came to the states from swedin on a full ride athletic scholarship. He was actually the "captain" of the US Pentathalon team in Atlanta IIRC.

Tony


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Mar 27, 2005)

Thomas "The Hitman" Hearns!!!- Win or loose 100% Warrior

"Marvelous" Marvin Hagler!!!- He Feared No Man

"Sugar" Ray Leonard- True Master of the Art!!!


----------



## Adept (Mar 30, 2005)

Its gotta be Kostya Tzyu for me. The man is a boxing _machine._


----------



## Ray (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know if he's my favority boxer, but I have an anecdote about Gene Fullmer.  He used to own a restaraunt in Midvale, Utah.

Many years ago, my boss took me to lunch there and my boss was talking about how, when he was a kid, he was close friends with Fullmer's kids.  He said he knew Gene well.  Gene came by our table (he was going to each table, saying "hi") and my boss tried to start a conversation with him.  Gene had no idea who my boss was.  Maybe it's an anecdote about my old boss.


----------



## cashwo (Mar 31, 2005)

Man....Stop Yo Jibba Jabba...Clubber Lang could smoke all them fools.


:supcool:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm an Arturo Gatti fan myself. The guy's got heart. I'm itching for the Gatti-Mayweather fight this June in Atlantic City.

Kostya Tsyu is a machine, I agree.

The heavyweight division is just sad.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 9, 2005)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> Personally, I like Chris Byrd. The guy is a very small heavyweight, but he will take on all comers. This guy is known to put ads in newspapers asking for fights. How 'Gracie-esque', huh?  No one has ever accused Chris Byrd of ducking them. Plus, he seems like such a nice, classy guy.
> 
> Of course I'm also a Roy Jones, Jr. fan. I've been following Roy since the Seoul Olympics (1988).
> 
> So, how about you folks? Who do you like?


No contest. Commander Jack Dempsey,  USCG Reserve, WW2. Served both in the States and in the Pacific. He was well past draft age when he volunteered. Compare his class act to, well Mike Tyson...

Boxing's had many greats, though, and I like to think the good ones (character wise) outnumber the Tyson's of the world.


----------



## Adept (Jun 9, 2005)

Did anyone catch the Tzyu-Hatton fight last weekend? I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but it sounds like it was good.

 Sad to see Tzyu finally go down, but this Hatton bloke sounds like he's the next big thing. 39 -0 I believe he is, and a world champion to boot.


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 10, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Did anyone catch the Tzyu-Hatton fight last weekend? I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but it sounds like it was good.
> 
> Sad to see Tzyu finally go down, but this Hatton bloke sounds like he's the next big thing. 39 -0 I believe he is, and a world champion to boot.


I watched it, it was well worth staying up for.  Hatton is a great fighter but his 39 wins aren't against great opponents, but he shon against Tzyu and Tzyu really is an opponent with great substance.


----------

